# If you were going to buy a boat....



## S.Tanner (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm doing my homework for a new boat. I want a good, all-around 16 foot rig with open floor plan. It will be used to hunt and fish. Any suggestions?


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 14, 2014)

I really like the Grizzly at Bass Pro...I think it would be a killer combo boat...Ranger is making an aluminum combo boat now too and they look nice!  and although being a Ranger, their not over priced...


----------



## dom (Feb 14, 2014)

i'd recommend doin a search on the forum. lots of topics about it. That said, i'd def look into the grizzly sportsman boats as well as Prodigy boats. When i finally get my boat it will most likely be a Prodigy


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 14, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> I really like the Grizzly at Bass Pro...I think it would be a killer combo boat...Ranger is making an aluminum combo boat now too and they look nice!  and although being a Ranger, their not over priced...



If you want something good for hunting and fishing a mud boat is pretty much out of the question. I used to have this aluminium Triton boat. It was a  1652 duck special. It had an open floor plan  but had a raised fishing platform on the front. A 16ft. G3 would be another good boat.

Let me make one suggestion though. Unless you just have to have a console i would go with a tiller steer. A 16ft. boat gets small quick when you put a console in it. A tiller steer with a bench on the back and a hunt/fish deck on the front with two pedestal seats is about the best for both worlds in a boat that size.


----------



## Scott R (Feb 14, 2014)

I know they get hammered for being expensive but I like a War Eagle.  I have a 17 ft and my brother has a 16 ft and 18ft.  I run a 50 hp outboard Yamaha on mine and he runs a 35 hp Mud Buddy on his 18 ft and 40hp Yamaha 4 stroke on the 16ft.  

Open floor with seating pods in the back.  They make the transition from hunting to fishing every year.  They are light and have a very dry ride.  Beats the living crap of the Xpress I use to run.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 14, 2014)

My buddy runs a war eagle and they are good boats to.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm  stuck on an excel they are open and seem to be tough as nails.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2014)

Happiest day of my life is when I bought my first boat, 2nd happiest day was the day I sold it! Make friends with folks that have boats ... Its cheaper....lol


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 14, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> If you want something good for hunting and fishing a mud boat is pretty much out of the question. I used to have this aluminium Triton boat. It was a  1652 duck special. It had an open floor plan  but had a raised fishing platform on the front. A 16ft. G3 would be another good boat.
> 
> Let me make one suggestion though. Unless you just have to have a console i would go with a tiller steer. A 16ft. boat gets small quick when you put a console in it. A tiller steer with a bench on the back and a hunt/fish deck on the front with two pedestal seats is about the best for both worlds in a boat that size.


  I dont fish. If I want fish i will go to the fish market. I own a boat for one reason to hunt ducks. I can not get trigger time with a rod and reel.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 14, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I dont fish. If I want fish i will go to the fish market. I own a boat for one reason to hunt ducks. I can not get trigger time with a rod and reel.


 

Funny    not saying I agree with you though.  If you want a good all around boat I think a nice set up is a excel with a mud motor and a detachable pull pin front trollin motor paired with a pull pin polling deck.  You get both words and can even fish the flats.
Similiar to this but without the center console  (I have no idea who ol boy is so dont hold me to the fact the nut is standing on top of a pollin platform when its cold enough to wear a beanie.)


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 14, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I dont fish. If I want fish i will go to the fish market. I own a boat for one reason to hunt ducks. I can not get trigger time with a rod and reel.



Don't you run a *BASS*Tracker


----------



## WhackemWilly (Feb 14, 2014)

It sounds like what your looking for is for sale on the GON marketplace. The Xpress specifically.


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 14, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Don't you run a *BASS*Tracker



Seniors can't fish don't ya know!


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 14, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> Seniors can't fish don't ya know!





Killer,  no poles for you?  Really?!?  And where you live nonetheless...   Seriously man,  duck season is not year round.  You must have an extensive scouting season?  Go, buy, a, rod, man.  Get out there.  Enjoy it.  Seriously.


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 14, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Killer,  no poles for you?  Really?!?  And where you live nonetheless...   Seriously man,  duck season is not year round.  You must have an extensive scouting season?  Go, buy, a, rod, man.  Get out there.  Enjoy it.  Seriously.



There's no Port-O-Lets in the marsh...


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 14, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> There's no Port-O-Lets in the marsh...


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 14, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> There's no Port-O-Lets in the marsh...


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 14, 2014)

Yea I forgot the man lived on the coast.  Your crazy you really need to pick up red fishing


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I just sold my 14 ft War Eagle. I am definitely giving the Grizzly sportsman boats a long look. Also looking at the War Eagles. I have considered a Gator Trax/mud motor combo but think I will have a better all around rig going with a mod v and outboard. Just curious as to what you guys are running.


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 14, 2014)

I've got a 15ft Waterbug, deadly in the marsh and any river or creek system... I'm wanting to upsize for distance and weather changes here in the salt, I love my bug and will never sell it  but this big water gets hairy quick!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 15, 2014)

No No:Look I can stop at any fish place around and get fish, low country boil what ever. Right now I am working on improving my decoy spred. I got a new 3006 I am working on. All you top waters go fishin. I aint got time for such a slow sport. It is still huntin season and all tree rats and night bandits must die. If they would let me fish with C4 I would fish. But they aint gona let me do that. I am gone start killin yotes and hogs soon. You light weight go drown them worms. I am a hunter and I am the Killer Elite.Top waters


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 15, 2014)

Prodigy will most likely build my next one


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 15, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> There's no Port-O-Lets in the marsh...



Thats why I go to your house on the island


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 15, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Don't you run a *BASS*Tracker


 My retreiver drives my boat. I got smart and stopped hunting with a dog. I have a retreiver that can run a boat, get me a cup of coffee, hand me shells , set decoys, But he does not mind well and drinks to much from time to time. BigKga69. He is not force fetched.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey Killer It is only a slow sport if you don't know how to catch them!!!!! Here is a sampling from last weekend


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 15, 2014)

Back on topic....... S.Tanner i would say there are a lot of choices of brands when it comes to what you are looking for. Tracker, G3, War Eagle, Triton, Ranger, duracraft, Prodigy,xpress,  and i know there are more alk make boats kije you want. It just deoends on what youbare looking for as far as quality and how much you want to spend.


----------



## birddog52 (Feb 15, 2014)

just wish i was rich and could a afford a duck boat as well as a boat to fish out of.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 15, 2014)

birddog52 said:


> just wish i was rich and could a afford a duck boat as well as a boat to fish out of.



You don't have to be rich it just takes time and dedication. My first boat @16  i bought for $400. It was an old 14ft. Vhull with an old 10 hp. on it. I fished and hunted out of that boat for two years making little improvements along the way. I then sold it for$800 and had saved up $700in that time. I then bought a bigger john boat (a lot newer)and did the same thing. Fast forward 10 years and about 5 boats later and i now have my 1860 g3 with a 90h.p. that i payed for cash. You can do it you just have to be dedicated to it.


----------



## paulito (Feb 15, 2014)

type of boat will somewhat depend on the type of hunting environment you will be in MOST of the time. I hunt big water so i would really like to have a 16-20 foot carolina skiff type boat. would be a great boat to fish out of too. however, that type boat would be a PITA for my hunting trips to the alabama backwater marshes. no one boat will do it all when it comes to duck hunting. 

my advise, do not buy a boat brand new. waste of money. get the closest one you want used and then spend all that extra cash modifying it to your specific needs. you will be a lot happier in the long run. also every dollar you spend on a good motor is worth its weight in gold. have gone the fixer upper route and it can work but you will likely have some cold stranded mornings tinkering 

just my two cents


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 15, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Hey Killer It is only a slow sport if you don't know how to catch them!!!!! Here is a sampling from last weekend



 That aint no duck


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 15, 2014)

Fish like ducks, Killer, come in all sizes and colors...


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 15, 2014)

But seriously,  I have looked at a few War Eagle boats (bass fishers, not open hulls)  They are top notch boats.  IMO


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 16, 2014)

How you use the boat will determine the boat you need.  Having said that, I have about 6 because I have learned there is no one boat that will do all I want to do.


----------



## kernel (Feb 16, 2014)

If price were a concern I would buy a Weldbilt before I bought a Tracker. Xpress, G3, Triton/Crestliner, SeaArk, Excel, Edge, Alumacraft, War Eagle.... Any of those would be my pick. I run a 15 ft Weld-Craft and have hit stumps, etc, at 30mph without so much as a ding in the  bottom. I want to upgrade to a larger boat as well but I gotta get rid of my four wheeler first.


----------



## snuggle bear (Feb 16, 2014)

*look at a edge boats*

I've got a 1756 with a 40 etec and its awesome for hunting and fishing


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys. I looked at some alumacraft boats this weekend. Pretty nice rigs. Like I said I just sold a 14 ft war eagle and was leaning towards a 16 ft rig. They are proud of them to say the least. Rnelson I have pretty much done what you have. I have bought and sold three boats and made modifications along the way. I may go the used route again if I can find a good deal. Just have to see what turns up.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 16, 2014)

Hope you find what you want. when you do. Let us know what you came up with.


----------



## strutlife (Mar 5, 2014)

In the event you decide to get a G3, 1548DK, all I can tell ya is make sure it has at least a 40hp motor on it and take it for a test ride or find someone to take you for a ride in theirs.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 6, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> How you use the boat will determine the boat you need.  Having said that, I have about 6 because I have learned there is no one boat that will do all I want to do.



Totally agree. I have one boat to hunt and fish the lake but I would like another, bigger boat for the flats.


----------



## S.Tanner (Mar 6, 2014)

I bought a boat this past weekend. I will get some pictures and post them in the next day or so.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 6, 2014)

Whta did you Buy?


----------



## S.Tanner (Mar 13, 2014)

I ended up buying a Weldbilt Crawdad 1542 with a 15 Mercury 4 stroke from a guy in north Alabama. The rig is a 2012 and he had used it in the timber in Ark. For the places I fish and hunt, and think this will do a good job. It suits me a lot better than the 1436 War Eagle I had with the center bench. This one has a lot more room. My wife was pretty happy when I parked it in the garage in her spot LOL!


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrats on the new rig! you can get a MM and put on it if you ever choose to.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Mar 13, 2014)

You did good! Congrats!


----------



## Scott R (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrats!  Nice clean looking rig.


----------



## S.Tanner (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I really like it so far. This is my fourth boat and I've done pretty much the same as RNelson: buy a boat, work on it, and upgrade when the opportunity arises. This one is not going to require many modifications for my intended use. Just back it in the water and go. That's what I was after. Don't mind the messy garage! Got two little boys to keep everything out of whack. Wouldn't take anything for them though!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice rig. Looks Great


----------



## S.Tanner (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Killer. Ready to run some timber! There was mallard feathers all in the front storage compartment when I took the battery out to charge it. Has to be a good sign!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 13, 2014)

S.Tanner said:


> Thanks Killer. Ready to run some timber! There was mallard feathers all in the front storage compartment when I took the battery out to charge it. Has to be a good sign!


 Yes sir that is a good thing for sure.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 13, 2014)

S.Tanner said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys. I really like it so far. This is my fourth boat and I've done pretty much the same as RNelson: buy a boat, work on it, and upgrade when the opportunity arises. This one is not going to require many modifications for my intended use. Just back it in the water and go. That's what I was after. Don't mind the messy garage! Got two little boys to keep everything out of whack. Wouldn't take anything for them though!



Being dedicated and giving it some time  pays off. Nice rig man


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 13, 2014)

S.Tanner said:


> Thanks Killer. Ready to run some timber! There was mallard feathers all in the front storage compartment when I took the battery out to charge it. Has to be a good sign!



GPS coordinates to where those mallard feathers came from would be worth buying the boat


----------



## crow (Mar 13, 2014)

Check out Fin and Feather.  They will built it to suit you.


----------



## S.Tanner (Mar 14, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> GPS coordinates to where those mallard feathers came from would be worth buying the boat



The guy I bought it from was living in Huntsville but was originally from the Tiptonville TN area. He has hunting the Tennessee, Missouri, Arkansas, Mississippi areas pretty extensively. He's on a club in Ark and said he'd be glad to have me out. Also said he would point me in the right direction on public stuff as well. Pretty cool guy.


----------

